
Human Longevity Launches “Physical on Steroids” for $25,000 - melling
http://www.frontlinegenomics.com/news/2285/human-longevity-launches-physical-on-steriods-for-25000/
======
melling
I found this recent video where Craig Venter gives more details:

[https://youtu.be/iUqgTYbkHP8](https://youtu.be/iUqgTYbkHP8)

